# Microwave Ovens



## Jesus is my friend

I am hearing alot about Microwave ovens being bad for your heath,and I am not sure if we should continue using one or whether it's just nonsense,I am looking for good hard evidence either way so we can make a educated decision about this.


----------



## Nate

Dropping a microwave oven on your toes would certianly be considered bad for your health.


----------



## Edward

Jesus is my friend said:


> I am hearing alot about Microwave ovens being bad for your heath,


 
Who are you hearing it from? 

You might want to avoid them if you wear a pacemaker. And you can purchase cheap detectors to check for leaks around the door.


----------



## Wayne

Absent a lead apron, always crouch protectively behind the farthest counter in the kitchen.


----------



## toddpedlar

Tin foil hats with inverted metal coat hangers for ears also work well.


----------



## Curt

Brian, is it the voices telling you this?


----------



## Berean

Curt said:


> Brian, is it the voices telling you this?


----------



## Wayne

People!:

The tin foil hats with inverted metal coat hanger are for *hearing* the voices.

DO NOT wear the tin foil hats with inverted metal coat hanger while operating the microwave. It will focus the energy and fry your brain. 

Trust me. I know.


----------



## Andres

Jesus is my friend said:


> I am hearing alot about Microwave ovens being bad for your heath,and I am not sure if we should continue using one or whether it's just nonsense,I am looking for good hard evidence either way so we can make a educated decision about this.


 
it's just nonsense. 



that's all. Sorry, I don't have a funny quip to add.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Jesus is my friend said:


> I am hearing alot about Microwave ovens being bad for your heath,and I am not sure if we should continue using one or whether it's just nonsense,I am looking for good hard evidence either way so we can make a educated decision about this.


They are less harmful than cellular phones. Both use similar radio frequencies ranges to internally heat up food. Those small openings on the microwave oven's doors are actually designed at special radio frequency wavelengths to prevent the microwave radiation from escaping. So as long as you are not holding your face pressed against the oven's window, you can rest comfortably. The same cannot be said for the prolonged holding of a cell phone next to your ear. (I am a former designer of cellular phone radio frequency amplifiers.) That said, the research of prolonged cellular phone radio frequency exposure near one's brain is inconclusive. Better to use ear phones when using a cellular phone than risk prolonged exposure, In my humble opinion.

AMR


----------



## Andres

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hearing alot about Microwave ovens being bad for your heath,and I am not sure if we should continue using one or whether it's just nonsense,I am looking for good hard evidence either way so we can make a educated decision about this.
> 
> 
> 
> They are less harmful than cellular phones. Both use similar radio frequencies ranges to internally heat up food. Those small openings on the microwave oven's doors are actually designed at special radio frequency wavelengths to prevent the microwave radiation from escaping. So as long as you are not holding your face pressed against the oven's window, you can rest comfortably. The same cannot be said for the prolonged holding of a cell phone next to your ear. (I am a former designer of cellular phone radio frequency amplifiers.) That said, the research of prolonged cellular phone radio frequency exposure near one's brain is inconclusive. *Better to use ear phones when using a cellular phone than risk prolonged exposure, In my humble opinion*.
> 
> AMR
Click to expand...

 
or send txt msgs.


----------



## Christoffer

I dont have any advice, just an anecdote:

I actually measured the strength of the microwave oven about a month ago, with a cheap device that registers the amount of teslas emitted. According to the manual, 0,02 microtesla (or 20 nanotesla) is the maximum for day-to-day living. I got this reading when I held the device in front of the TV and the cell phone. In the middle of our living room it gave the reading 0,001 microtesla.

When I held it close to the microwave, about at one meter (3 feet?), it went berserk. If i remember correctly it was a 100 times higher than in front of the TV. Approx 2 microtesla (if memory serves me correctly, I remember that the device really went off however)

Based on this I decided to do absolutely nothing. The microwave oven stays.


----------



## kvanlaan

> They are less harmful than cellular phones. Both use similar radio frequencies ranges to internally heat up food.



Cell phones also use radio frequency ranges to internally heat up food???


----------



## LawrenceU

Aw, Kevin beat me to it. I literally laughed out loud when I read the post.

BTW, eating microwaved food is not bad for you either. That has been running around lately. It does not contain radiation. It simply is poorly cooked meat. The molecules were excited by radio waves rather than radiant heat. That is all.

If you are really concerned about radiation from radio wave generated devices, just wear a Faraday suit. Here is one being put to work for another purpose.
[video=youtube;U3XAIwEZpTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3XAIwEZpTg[/video]


----------



## jambo

There is always someone who will say that everything is bad for you. Microwave ovens are OK provided there is no leakage. Even if there is leakage I don't think it would do much harm as you don't normally stand right in front of it when you are cooking as you are usually doing something else whilst the microwave is on. If you think of the number of RF signals to TVs and radios, signals to mobile phones, wireless broadband, satnavs etc the air is full of it. 

Unless your hair starts falling out I would carry on regardless.


----------



## Idelette

Well, the problem with microwave ovens isn't so much the radiation leaking from them, as it is from how it is changing your food. It's heating your food at a molecular level, and actually changing the molecular structure of your food. I actually have a friend who is a nuclear physicist and he doesn't use microwave ovens nor does he hold cell phones up to his ear. He uses an earpiece or speaker feature (note: this is not the same as bluetooth....which I also believe is harmful). There have been tons of studies in Europe that do in fact show that cell phones do cause brain tumors. It isn't even a question anymore!

It is true that we are bombarded by frequencies constantly, in fact the sun itself is a huge source of radiation. However, I'm not a fan of microwave ovens and I prefer to use toaster ovens instead.


----------



## ericfromcowtown

Idelette said:


> Well, the problem with microwave ovens isn't so much the radiation leaking from them, as it is from how it is changing your food. It's heating your food at a molecular level, and actually changing the molecular structure of your food. I actually have a friend who is a nuclear physicist and he doesn't use microwave ovens nor does he hold cell phones up to his ear. He uses an earpiece or speaker feature (note: this is not the same as bluetooth....which I also believe is harmful). There have been tons of studies in Europe that do in fact show that cell phones do cause brain tumors. It isn't even a question anymore!
> 
> It is true that we are bombarded by frequencies constantly, in fact the sun itself is a huge source of radiation. However, I'm not a fan of microwave ovens and I prefer to use toaster ovens instead.



Microwave ovens don't change the molecular structure of your food. They spin the water molecules, which creates friction and heat, but that's it.


----------



## George Bailey

ericfromcowtown said:


> Idelette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problem with microwave ovens isn't so much the radiation leaking from them, as it is from how it is changing your food. It's heating your food at a molecular level, and actually changing the molecular structure of your food. I actually have a friend who is a nuclear physicist and he doesn't use microwave ovens nor does he hold cell phones up to his ear. He uses an earpiece or speaker feature (note: this is not the same as bluetooth....which I also believe is harmful). There have been tons of studies in Europe that do in fact show that cell phones do cause brain tumors. It isn't even a question anymore!
> 
> It is true that we are bombarded by frequencies constantly, in fact the sun itself is a huge source of radiation. However, I'm not a fan of microwave ovens and I prefer to use toaster ovens instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microwave ovens don't change the molecular structure of your food. They spin the water molecules, which creates friction and heat, but that's it.
Click to expand...

 
Yes, I agree-I used to fix microwaves for a living (est over 1500 of them in a few years) and had to test each one with certified test equipment...NEVER any leakage found outside of the cabinet. The only concern, and to be honest, I usually hear it from "conspiracy theory" oriented folks, is the molecular change argument. The other potentially harmful thing is reheating things in plastic containers, or with plastic wrap, and how the plastic wrap may "leech" chemicals into the food...that I might buy into.

BTW, how microwave ovens work is by emitting a frequency of 2.45GHz, which is the resonant frequency of water.


----------



## Idelette

That's a matter of opinion and it's highly debatable. I have lots of resources that can show otherwise, but for now I'll include this quote from the following website: Microwave Ovens - The Proven Dangers

"Every microwave oven contains a device called a magnetron, a tube in which electrons are affected by magnetic and electric fields in such a way as to produce micro wavelength radiation at about 2450 Mega Hertz (MHz) or 2.45 Giga Hertz (GHz). This microwave radiation interacts with the molecules in the food. All wave energy changes polarity from positive to negative with each cycle of the wave. In microwaves, these polarity changes happen billions of times every second. Food molecules - especially water molecules - have a positive and negative end, in the same way a magnet has both a north and a south polarity. In microwave ovens, as these microwaves generated by the magnetron bombard the food, they cause the polar molecules to rotate at the same frequency, millions of times per second. The molecules within the food - especially the polar water molecules, but also amino acids, lipids and proteins - are forced to align themselves with the rapidly changing alternating electrical field. They oscillate around their axis in response to a reversal of the electric field which occurs billions of times per second. This oscillation creates considerable intermolecular friction which results in the generation of heat. All this agitation creates "molecular friction", which heats up the food. This unusual type of heating also causes substantial damage to the surrounding molecules, often forcefully deforming them or tearing them apart.It is this friction and heat which can destroy the fragile structure of vitamins and enzymes in the food. Microwaves from the sun are based on pulsed direct current (DC) which don't create frictional heat, while microwave ovens use alternating current (AC) creating frictional heat. A microwave oven produces a spiked wavelength of energy with all of the power going into only one narrow frequency of the energy spectrum. Energy from the sun operates in a wide frequency spectrum.

It is assumed that no chemical effects can be detectable in microwaved nutrients. However, histological studies (1) with microwaved broccoli and carrots have revealed that the molecular structures of nutrients are deformed by high-frequency reversal of polarity, even up to the point of destroying the cell walls, whereas in conventional cooking the cell structures remained intact. Microwaving may even result in the development of new, hitherto unknown substances. The microwaves-induced reversal of the polarity causes the cells in the nutrients to become destructively polarized, possibly allowing for the creation of free radicals (1). All free radicals have a strong tendency to cause reactions. They can interact with enzymes thus causing a disruption of biological processes.


----------



## heartoflesh

Yes, to echo what was just stated above-- I have heard that certain plastic containers should not be microwaved. Containers that weren't meant to be heated at all, like a cottage cheese container.


----------



## MRC

Microwave ovens are designed to point the microwaves at the food on the tray and shield the outside of the microwave from harmful EMR. If your microwave is broken (such as a loose door or something else little) it would be best just to buy a new one, if you are pregnant I would recommend keeping your womb away from the microwave when in use (like 1.5m or so). Otherwise, short of climbing inside the microwave when it is on, you are fine.


----------



## heartoflesh

Idelette said:


> That's a matter of opinion and it's highly debatable. I have lots of resources that can show otherwise, but for now I'll include this quote from the following website: Microwave Ovens - The Proven Dangers


 
Wow, that sure is a scary article. At the very least, I may just try to go the old fashioned route from now on just to be on the safe side. At work is the only place where it would be really inconvenient. Maybe I could bring a little propane camping stove into the office.


----------



## Montanablue

Idelette said:


> That's a matter of opinion and it's highly debatable. I have lots of resources that can show otherwise, but for now I'll include this quote from the following website: Microwave Ovens - The Proven Dangers
> 
> "Every microwave oven contains a device called a magnetron, a tube in which electrons are affected by magnetic and electric fields in such a way as to produce micro wavelength radiation at about 2450 Mega Hertz (MHz) or 2.45 Giga Hertz (GHz). This microwave radiation interacts with the molecules in the food. All wave energy changes polarity from positive to negative with each cycle of the wave. In microwaves, these polarity changes happen billions of times every second. Food molecules - especially water molecules - have a positive and negative end, in the same way a magnet has both a north and a south polarity. In microwave ovens, as these microwaves generated by the magnetron bombard the food, they cause the polar molecules to rotate at the same frequency, millions of times per second. The molecules within the food - especially the polar water molecules, but also amino acids, lipids and proteins - are forced to align themselves with the rapidly changing alternating electrical field. They oscillate around their axis in response to a reversal of the electric field which occurs billions of times per second. This oscillation creates considerable intermolecular friction which results in the generation of heat. All this agitation creates "molecular friction", which heats up the food. This unusual type of heating also causes substantial damage to the surrounding molecules, often forcefully deforming them or tearing them apart.It is this friction and heat which can destroy the fragile structure of vitamins and enzymes in the food. Microwaves from the sun are based on pulsed direct current (DC) which don't create frictional heat, while microwave ovens use alternating current (AC) creating frictional heat. A microwave oven produces a spiked wavelength of energy with all of the power going into only one narrow frequency of the energy spectrum. Energy from the sun operates in a wide frequency spectrum.
> 
> It is assumed that no chemical effects can be detectable in microwaved nutrients. However, histological studies (1) with microwaved broccoli and carrots have revealed that the molecular structures of nutrients are deformed by high-frequency reversal of polarity, even up to the point of destroying the cell walls, whereas in conventional cooking the cell structures remained intact. Microwaving may even result in the development of new, hitherto unknown substances. The microwaves-induced reversal of the polarity causes the cells in the nutrients to become destructively polarized, possibly allowing for the creation of free radicals (1). All free radicals have a strong tendency to cause reactions. They can interact with enzymes thus causing a disruption of biological processes.



Yvonne, have you read that whole site? Because it also says this:



> The use of artificial microwave transmissions for subliminal psychological control, a.k.a. "brainwashing", has also been proven. We're attempting to obtain copies of the 1970's Russian research documents and results written by Drs. Luria and Perov specifying their clinical experiments in this area.



I might take it with a grain of salt, especially if they're relying on Russian research from the 70s


----------



## py3ak

Montanablue said:


> I might take it with a grain of salt, especially if they're relying on Russian research from the 70s


 
As one Chinese biologist said of the author of the orthodox communist biological theories: 'Lysenko, I hate him.'


----------



## heartoflesh

One thing is for sure-- it is weird the way the whole thing works, and seems unnatural at the very least. I use the mic so much out of habit when I could easily just heat up "whatever" in the oven. (I always heat up pizza conventionally--- can't stand soggy pizza)


----------



## Claudiu

Idelette said:


> Well, the problem with microwave ovens isn't so much the radiation leaking from them, as it is from how it is changing your food. It's heating your food at a molecular level, and actually changing the molecular structure of your food. I actually have a friend who is a nuclear physicist and he doesn't use microwave ovens nor does he hold cell phones up to his ear. He uses an earpiece or speaker feature (note: this is not the same as bluetooth....which I also believe is harmful). There have been tons of studies in Europe that do in fact show that cell phones do cause brain tumors. It isn't even a question anymore!
> 
> It is true that we are bombarded by frequencies constantly, in fact the sun itself is a huge source of radiation. However, I'm not a fan of microwave ovens and I prefer to use toaster ovens instead.


 

I'm not a fan of the microwave either. I try to stay away from them as much as possible, but I'm not quite there yet (as I'm on my way of actually going more primitive and not using technology at all). This is one of those areas like the cell phone where there are tests done that support two different conclusions. In the end, I would rather not depend on the microwave, and be safe with doing things the old fashioned way even if the microwave appears to be safe. Plus, I have time to make my own food (and properly make it at that), so there's no reason to use a microwave.


----------



## Montanablue

I have a funny related story.

My grandfather is a nuclear physicist and worked at the facility where the microwave was either invented or tweaked for commercial use (can't remember which). So, they had one in their staff lounge right as they were coming out. There was a sheet of directions next to it that had the time needed for various things that you wanted to heat up. Well, my grandfather thought that these times (which were all 2 or 3 minutes) must be mistakes. Everyone knew you couldn't heat something up that fast! So he put his lunch in for 20 minutes, walked down the hall to chat with a colleague, and set off the smoke alarms.


----------



## EricP

Perhaps another view: God gave us amazing bodies that are able to digest, assimilate, and detoxify an amazing variety of things, most of which we know nothing of. Every toxic substance has a "threshold limit value"--exposure below which is considered harmless. If microwave ovens were creating toxins in foods, they would be at low levels and so handled by our livers/kidneys/etc. In many ways low level "toxin" exposures (say from foods of all kinds, including those that are raw, and those that are baked, broiled, sauteed, and waved) actually enhances our ability to eliminate them (for example, regular tylenol/paracetamol exposure inducing liver enzymes). As others have said so well, microwave ovens are "tuned" to "water frequency", and so essentially only heat up water. Use one in good health, but NEVER heat up salty or fatty foods--they'll definitely shorten your life, but for other reasons!


----------



## Claudiu

And microwave do change the molecular structure of food. Not only that, but that containers they are placed in inside the microwave is not safe either. I know it has been brought up to the public attention before, but people don't bother with it. It's too easy for people who don't have time to just throw something in the microwave and have it cooked in a couple minutes [I've been guilty of this]. But the protein in the meat is also changed and the microwave decreases certain vitamins and minerals in the food. 

People can deny the facts if they want to, but nothing compares to naturally produced and cooked food in taste quality and satisfaction (just another reason I take my time to cook).

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




EricP said:


> Perhaps another view: God gave us amazing bodies that are able to digest, assimilate, and detoxify an amazing variety of things, most of which we know nothing of. Every toxic substance has a "threshold limit value"--exposure below which is considered harmless. If microwave ovens were creating toxins in foods, they would be at low levels and so handled by our livers/kidneys/etc. In many ways low level "toxin" exposures (say from foods of all kinds, including those that are raw, and those that are baked, broiled, sauteed, and waved) actually enhances our ability to eliminate them (for example, regular tylenol/paracetamol exposure inducing liver enzymes). As others have said so well, microwave ovens are "tuned" to "water frequency", and so essentially only heat up water. Use one in good health, but NEVER heat up salty or fatty foods--they'll definitely shorten your life, but for other reasons!


 
I used to think that too. But some of the toxins created in the microwave are not digestible. While the hypothesis that exposes our bodies to some substances is good (like the flu shot), it doesn't necessarily hold in this case because Carcinogens are not good, which is what the microwave creates. 

In Comparative Study of Food Prepared Conventionally and in the Microwave Oven, published by Raum & Zelt in 1992, at 3(2): 43, it states

"A basic hypothesis of natural medicine states that the introduction into the human body of molecules and energies, to which it is not accustomed, is much more likely to cause harm than good.

Microwaved food contains both molecules and energies not present in food cooked in the way humans have been cooking food since the discovery of fire. Microwave energy from the sun and other stars is direct current based.

Artificially produced microwaves, including those in ovens, are produced from alternating current and force a billion or more polarity reversals per second in every food molecule they hit.

Production of unnatural molecules is inevitable. Naturally occurring amino acids have been observed to undergo isomeric changes (changes in shape morphing) as well as transformation into toxic forms, under the impact of microwaves produced in ovens.

One short-term study found significant and disturbing changes in the blood of individuals consuming microwaved milk and vegetables. Eight volunteers ate various combinations of the same foods cooked different ways.

All foods that were processed through the microwave ovens caused changes in the blood of the volunteers. Hemoglobin levels decreased and over all white cell levels and cholesterol levels increased. Lymphocytes decreased.

Luminescent (light-emitting) bacteria were employed to detect energetic changes in the blood. Significant increases were found in the luminescence of these bacteria when exposed to blood serum obtained after the consumption of microwaved food."

Here is short read on more info: http://www.lindamelosnd.com/docs/articles/Microwave Cooking.pdf


----------



## Edward

kvanlaan said:


> They are less harmful than cellular phones. Both use similar radio frequencies ranges to internally heat up food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cell phones also use radio frequency ranges to internally heat up food???
Click to expand...

 
Are you suggesting that Pravda might run a story that isn't completely accurate?

Ìîæíî ëè ñâàðèòü ÿéöî ñ ïîìîùüþ ìîáèëüíîãî òåëåôîíà? // KP.RU


----------



## Idelette

Montanablue said:


> Yvonne, have you read that whole site? Because it also says this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The use of artificial microwave transmissions for subliminal psychological control, a.k.a. "brainwashing", has also been proven. We're attempting to obtain copies of the 1970's Russian research documents and results written by Drs. Luria and Perov specifying their clinical experiments in this area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might take it with a grain of salt, especially if they're relying on Russian research from the 70s
Click to expand...

 
Yes, actually I did see several things in the article that I don't agree with...... I should have mentioned that before but I was in a rush. However, I do believe they do a pretty decent job of explaining the actual process in simple terms.

You'd have to ask yourself how is it that the surrounding molecules remain unchanged when the water molecules are being activated? If the majority of food is made up of h2o, then it is being changed at a molecular level when the water molecules are oscillating. The electromagnetic waves used in microwaves are the the same as used in radars. It may seem safe, but I personally just don't trust the whole premise behind it. I do use them from time to time....but I definitely don't rely on them!


----------



## Curt

Andres said:


> or send txt msgs.


 
But then you need Rosetta Stone to learn text message language.


----------



## kvanlaan

> Are you suggesting that Pravda might run a story that isn't completely accurate?



Nyet, Tovarisch. You may be a candidate for re-education, should you choose not to recant such a belief.

We try not to use our microwave much. We've not yet purchased the tin foil hats, and we sure don't reheat stuff in plastic, but we're still marginally within the limits of 'normal' behavior.


----------



## EricP

Carcinogens aren't good, but they also aren't necessarily bad when properly handled by our bodies. There are many, many "natural" carcinogens and toxins in fresh uncooked food that the body handles quite well; and many unnatural carcinogens (for example cigarette smoke) that take decades of high concentration (first hand inhaled into lungs) exposure to override natural ability to eliminate cancerous cells and cause clinical cancer. Some opinion here seems to lean toward the hypothesis that the "molecular changes" in food caused by heating water molecules via microwave irradiation are more harmful than the molecular changes in food caused by ranges, ovens, and toasters; I suspect this is very dubious and extremely hard to prove. Microwave ovens have tied in well with one of the most important innovations in food borne disease prevention: the refrigerator; they also tend to reduce our American penchant for wasting things like excess food.


----------



## SRoper

kvanlaan said:


> They are less harmful than cellular phones. Both use similar radio frequencies ranges to internally heat up food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cell phones also use radio frequency ranges to internally heat up food???
Click to expand...


I'm just trying to figure out how to fit a Hot Pocket in my LG.


----------



## LawrenceU

I know. I'll just throw out my microwave oven, hook up a 10,000 watt lineal amplifier to a quad, devise a dumbwaiter system from the kitchen to the front of my antenna, insert my food, hoist it up, hold down the dash paddle on my Vibroplex, and cook my lunch.


----------



## JBaldwin

We have a microwave oven, but don't use it much. My husband works with scientists who won't have them in the house, and they recommend that you don't stand closer than three feet when they are running. Seems like good advice to me.


----------



## Skyler

Umm... hey guys? Regular ovens change the molecular structure of food too. That's how cooking works!

Bread baking, sugar caramelizing, etc. are all examples of a food's molecular structure changing. Relatively few people have concerns about that kind of change (though admittedly there are some really weird people out there).

And also the evidence linking cell phones with brain tumors is hardly "beyond question". There is practically no unanimity on the subject from one expert to another. There was an excellent article in the IEEE "Spectrum" magazine just last month (I think) on that subject.

In conclusion, then, I'm much more worried about accidentally creating a black hole with my microwave than irradiating myself to death. And you would be too, if you'd ever seen my lab. 

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------




LawrenceU said:


> I know. I'll just throw out my microwave oven, hook up a 10,000 watt lineal amplifier to a quad, devise a dumbwaiter system from the kitchen to the front of my antenna, insert my food, hoist it up, hold down the dash paddle on my Vibroplex, and cook my lunch.


 
Nice. Very nice.


----------



## SemperEruditio

I quit using my microwave once I discovered they were invented by Arminians. I got scared because I thought I was choosing how long to cook popcorn until I realized it was the popcorn making that decision and I was just merely acting upon it's request.


----------



## Nate

JBaldwin said:


> We have a microwave oven, but don't use it much. My husband works with scientists who won't have them in the house, and they recommend that you don't stand closer than three feet when they are running. Seems like good advice to me.


 
Interesting. My scientist colleagues and I study how changes in molecules cause cancer. We all use our microwaves daily to make various reagents - I can't think of one scientist in my field who is afraid of the nuke boxes.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

> The use of artificial microwave transmissions for subliminal psychological control, a.k.a. "brainwashing", has also been proven. We're attempting to obtain copies of the 1970's Russian research documents and results written by Drs. Luria and Perov specifying their clinical experiments in this area.



I became a calvinist shortly after I quit using a microwave.


----------



## Skyler

puritanpilgrim said:


> The use of artificial microwave transmissions for subliminal psychological control, a.k.a. "brainwashing", has also been proven. We're attempting to obtain copies of the 1970's Russian research documents and results written by Drs. Luria and Perov specifying their clinical experiments in this area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I became a calvinist shortly after I quit using a microwave.
Click to expand...

 
Now that you mention it, it was shortly after the microwave at school started acting up that I became a Calvinist...


----------



## TexanRose

I don't use a microwave often because food cooked on the stovetop/in the oven/in the crockpot tastes better. And water boils faster in the teapot on the stove than it does in the microwave.

I did, however, teach my five-year-old how to operate the microwave to warm up my coffee.


----------



## Montanablue

TexanRose said:


> I don't use a microwave often because food cooked on the stovetop/in the oven/in the crockpot tastes better. And water boils faster in the teapot on the stove than it does in the microwave.
> 
> I did, however, teach my five-year-old how to operate the microwave to warm up my coffee.



HAHAHAHAHAHA. Love it. 

This reminds me of how my mother discovered that my youngest brother loved to play with a toy vaccum. She quickly taught him how to use the real one.


----------



## Rich Koster

The advent of the microwave was actually accidentally discovered. When a high power radar unit was being tested, a large amount of dead birds were discovered on the ground. Upon examination, it was noticed they were cooked. At approximately 3.2 GHz (if memory serves me....some sites list 2.45), water is excited and heats up. Since most food is water based......you get my drift. The first mass produced microwave oven was called the "RadarRange" (I think Amana was the distributor). I worked on defense systems in the 80's & 90's and none of the geeks refuted this. In college (in the early 80's) we actually put loose popcorn kernels at the end of a piece of waveguide, and Orville Redenbacher's folly was simulated  There is no residual radiation (like after a nuclear event) in your food. The heat is electronically applied to the food rather than from fire underneath.


----------



## Edward

Rich Koster said:


> The advent of the microwave was actually accidentally discovered. When a high power radar unit was being tested, a large amount of dead birds were discovered on the ground. Upon examination, it was noticed they were cooked. At approximately 3.2 GHz (if memory serves me....some sites list 2.45), water is excited and heats up. Since most food is water based......you get my drift. The first mass produced microwave oven was called the "RadarRange" (I think Amana was the distributor). I worked on defense systems in the 80's & 90's and none of the geeks refuted this. In college (in the early 80's) we actually put loose popcorn kernels at the end of a piece of waveguide, and Orville Redenbacher's folly was simulated  There is no residual radiation (like after a nuclear event) in your food. The heat is electronically applied to the food rather than from fire underneath.


 
I had always heard the candy bar story. Microwave Oven The bird story is new for me.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Wayne said:


> Absent a lead apron, always crouch protectively behind the farthest counter in the kitchen.



Well,this has been,if anything,a fun thread.I was hoping,one day I would post a great thread,the hottest thread of the bunch,and perhaps,the conversations would be deep,the issues would be powerful,and I get stuck with the most popular thread on the level with the "Fat guy gets his head stuck in toliet" (not a real thread-don't try this at home!)

Needless to say the humor here is precious and I thank all my PB friends for contributing,I'm not in the least worried about the potential problems with Microwave Ovens,but I'm blessed with some good laughs and lighthearted encouragement-Thanks to all


----------



## Rich Koster

Edward said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> The advent of the microwave was actually accidentally discovered. When a high power radar unit was being tested, a large amount of dead birds were discovered on the ground. Upon examination, it was noticed they were cooked. At approximately 3.2 GHz (if memory serves me....some sites list 2.45), water is excited and heats up. Since most food is water based......you get my drift. The first mass produced microwave oven was called the "RadarRange" (I think Amana was the distributor). I worked on defense systems in the 80's & 90's and none of the geeks refuted this. In college (in the early 80's) we actually put loose popcorn kernels at the end of a piece of waveguide, and Orville Redenbacher's folly was simulated  There is no residual radiation (like after a nuclear event) in your food. The heat is electronically applied to the food rather than from fire underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had always heard the candy bar story. Microwave Oven The bird story is new for me.
Click to expand...

 
I worked for Raytheon's competition, so the conception stories may run parallel or vary depending on the old school engineers you eat lunch with


----------



## LawrenceU

Remind me to tell you about the butter bar with a general's swagger who found himself being tracked by the radar dish on F-15 that was in the shop for repair. . . .


----------



## Rich Koster

LawrenceU said:


> Remind me to tell you about the butter bar with a general's swagger who found himself being tracked by the radar dish on F-15 that was in the shop for repair. . . .


 
Brother Lawrence,

Please tell us about the butter bar with a general's swagger who found himself being tracked by the radar dish on F-15 that was in the shop for repair.


----------



## LawrenceU

Let us just put it this way: he quit swaggering and requested a transfer.


----------



## Rich Koster

LawrenceU said:


> Let us just put it this way: he quit swaggering and requested a transfer.


 
Ahhhhh... a high-tech partial fragging, if I caught the right drift.


----------



## LawrenceU

Rich Koster said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us just put it this way: he quit swaggering and requested a transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh... a high-tech partial fragging, if I caught the right drift.
Click to expand...


You caught it.


----------

